# Last Night



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

16.5" and a pair of 21's, few crab, few mullet, few specs and a white trout. Wind layed down about the time I had to leave...go figure.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

